# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  ALGUIEN CONOCE A JUNKE?

## Tony G.

Hace poco vi una actuación en directo de el Mago Junke y me gustó bastante aunque encontré bastantes fallos...

----------


## BusyMan

Supongo que te refieres a Yunke.
Fallos? Cuales? yo cuanto más le veo más me impresiona.

Da más detalles.

En mi opinión son unos artistas de altísimo nivel. Sólo aguanto grandes ilusiones cuando las hacen ellos, Angel o Copperfield, el resto me aburren sobremanera

----------


## Tony G.

Pues yo era la primera vez q lo veía, el pasado 25 de agosto en los jardines de marina d'or, y lo que mas me sorprendió es la pasta que se habrá tenido que gastar en los grandes efectos (o sea en maquinaria), porque estaban bastante bién... aparte, casi todo lo demas está en tiendamagia. Haber, también hubo cosas que me dejaron flipao y que no tengo ni pajolera idea de como van,  pero no entiendo como lleva ese espectaculo y luego  hace una rutina de cuerdas con musica que no se entendía nada, o no usa miss para activar y desactivar un aparato, o sea sin decir nada, mete a la ayudante en la maquina y se va detrás, toca algo y luego vuelve :?: 

O dejar las maquinas en el escenario a un lado sin mas cuando acabó la actuación ¡ por diós ! si me vastó estar a unos metros del escenario para ver ya sabeis que...

Y así 2 o 3 cosillas mas...

----------


## hechicero

Conozco a Salva y a su hermana Elena desde hace años y tengo que decir a favor de ellos que son grandes profesionales. Supongo, no obstante, que un día malo lo puede tener cualquiera y que tal vez el día que los viste tú no fue su día. 
De todas formas me dejas un poco desconcertado con algunas de las cosas que cuentas, ¿nos podrías describir a rasgos generales cómo fue el show y qué efectos hacían?


> no usa miss para activar y desactivar un aparato, o sea sin decir nada, mete a la ayudante en la maquina y se va detrás, toca algo y luego vuelve :?: 
> 
> O dejar las maquinas en el escenario a un lado sin mas cuando acabó la actuación ¡ por diós ! si me vastó estar a unos metros del escenario para ver ya sabeis que...
> 
> Y así 2 o 3 cosillas mas...


No sé a qué te refieres con estas cosas, ¿podrías concretar un poco más? Muchas gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## kike

la pregunta seria... 
KIEN NO CONOCE A YUNKE :Confused: 
es muy buen professional... tuvo fallos?, todos tenemos un mal dia no??

----------


## Tony G.

Haber, creo que no me habeis entendido o no me he expresado bién. Yo fui con mas gente y a todos nos gustó, además no estoy criticando a nadie, solamente quería comentar esas cosas sin otro animo que ayudar...

Pues si que es verdad que no lo conocía, por aqui por Granada la verdad es que no suele haber muchos shows, y no me considero ni profesional ni veterano en esto, ya que llevo muy poquito tiempo dedicandole tiempo y tampoco es mucho...

Es solamente que como aqui estamos siempre intentando mejorar o dar consejos unos a otros, pues un poco mas de lo mismo.

No puedo ponerme con detalles ahora (por temas de curro, ejem ejem)...

Podemos quedar 1 dia en el chat y lo comentamos ok :Confused: ?

----------


## bliman

Pues es de los pocos magos que hacen grandes ilusiones que me gustan.

Aquel día que comentas, puede que algo saliera fuera de lo normal, pero yo siempre he visto que es muy ordenado en sus actuaciones. Posiblemente las condiciones del escenario no fueran óptimas, por lo que cuentas.

Una cosa que queda bastante mal a la mayoría de magos que hacen grandes ilusiones, es hacer una gran ilusión y a continuación un juego de escena, no consiguen integrarlo en el número. Quizá, en este aspecto sea un poco exigente porque a mi, en un show me gusta que todo esté perfectamente atado y relacionado unas cosas con otras.

Un mago que para mi lo borda es Copperfield, cuando estuvo en Madrid me quedé maravillado.

----------


## davidmagic

*A ver*, Tony G, *Y*unke es uno de los mejores magos de España. Lo cierto es que no entiendo bien tu mensaje. 
Dices cosas como: "...pero no entiendo como lleva ese espectaculo y luego hace una rutina de cuerdas con musica que no se entendía nada..." y/o "...O dejar las maquinas en el escenario a un lado sin mas cuando acabó la actuación ¡ por diós ! si me vastó estar a unos metros del escenario para ver ya sabeis que...".
Por tu forma de hablar e interpretar las cosas veo que no llevas mucho tiempo en el mundo de la Magia o, lo más probable, es que conoces menos en el mundo de las grandes ilusiones. Yo si puedo destacar en algo, dentro de los campos de la Magia, lo haría en el de las grandes ilusiones. No por que las haga, sino porque me dedico a su estudio. Es este el motivo por el cuál me ha llamado la atención tu mensaje. 
Por otra parte, eso de que realice otros juegos que no sean precisamente grandes ilusiones lo veo lógico y normal, o es que David Copperfield está destinado a hacer grandes ilusiones en su espectáculo de por vida¿? o es que Juan Tamariz está destinado a realizar siempre cartomagia¿? No sé, eso que dices que porqué hace una cuerda cortada y recompuesta es algo que no entiendo, además, es uno de los clásicos de la Magia, ¿no? Bueno, sólo es mi opinión, y si a lo mejor viste algo que no querias haber visto es porque pudo tener un mal día como dicen mis compañeros.

Buen rollito y MuChA MaGiA!!!

Un saludo.

PD: www.yunke.es
PD2: Para el resto, no solamente las ilusiones de Copperfield son entretenidas. Echad un vistazo a Brett Daniels (www.brettdaniels.com), Luis de Matos (www.luisdematos.com) y a muchos otros.
PD3: Ya que las grandes ilusiones no se llevan mucho en España, las voy a fomentar yo  :D jejeje porque no son entretenidas como decís, son "MILAGROS". Hablando de España. Me he olvidado de Héctor (www.lanuevamagia.com), Yunke (www.yunke.es), Jorge Blass (www.jorgeblass.com),...
PD4: Arriba la Magia del Mr. Copperfield. Es el mejor!!!
PD5: Quiero comisión por hacer publicidad.  :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

La magia con cuerdas no tiene por qué ser hablada. 
Yunke no es el único que tiene una rutina de cuerdas con música.
A Jorge Blass, probablemente el mejor y mas completo mago de España, le he visto hacer una rutina de cuerdas con música.
Yo hago una rutina de cuerdas hablada pero me estoy preparando otra con música para un año de estos (tiempo al tiempo).
¿Estoy empeorando por sustituir una rutina de salón por otra de escena?
No entiendo.
Eso de "ver lo que ya sabéis", ¿Te has preguntado si alguno de los que leen esto conoce ese espectáculo en concreto desde detrás de las bambalinas?
Yo no soy, pero me consta que esto lo ha leido o lo va a leer alguien que si que sabe de magia (antíguo campeón de España) y que me comentó que ese espectáculo (ese en concreto) es una maravilla.
Un mal día lo puede tener cualquiera, un mal escenario puede arruinar el espectáculo mejor preparado pero de la profesionalidad de los Yunke no existe la menor duda.

----------


## letang

Bueno, el chico comentó que no conocía a Yunke, lo vio por primera vez y no tuvo su mejor día, fue su primera impresión, y eso nos pasa a todos.
Imagínate que vas a ver una obra de teatro y no te termina de gustar, irás diciendo por ahí que no te ha gustado.

Entiendo que queráis defender la profesionalidad de Yunke, pero con decirlo una o dos veces basta, pero es que todos lo mensajes terminan "un mal día lo tiene cualquiera", creo que ya lo habrá captado desde el primer mensaje, no hay que darle tantas vueltas.

Yo solo he podido ver a Yunke en Barakaldo, y me quedé con las ganas de ver el espectáculo de Héctor, ya que cuando estuve con él en Sevilla ya no trabajaba en Isla Mágica :(
A Luis de Matos solo lo he visto como presentador, así que no he podido ver ningún número grande de él :(

----------


## Tony G.

Cierto es Davidmagic que llevo poco tiempo ensallando juegos, pero si que llevo un tiempecillo investigando, y con mas razón aun entonces te puedo decir que si yo que me considero aficionado, se los secretos de la mayoria de los juegos que hizo (tanto de escena como grandes ilusiones), entonces será por eso que no me sorprendió a mi tanto...

Con el tema de las cuerdas, lo que quería decir es que no se entendía su rutina porque era solamente con musica y pienso que eso puede dar mejor resultado en magia de cerca o a un grupo reducido de publico, porque yo estaba relativamente cerca y sabia lo que hacía pero porque conozco la rutina. Por ejemplo, si sacudes una mano y no dices nada, la mayoría de la gente no se dará cuenta de que ha aparecido un nudo...

Y con el tema de las grandes ilusiones, lo de dejarlas en el escenario a un lado mientras despues una orquesta tocaba paquito el chocolatero no me parece nada bien, porque no es lo mismo ver la ilusión delante de un fondo negro con su correspondiente luz, que verla aparcada a un lado con 20 focos de 1000w a colorines... También supongo que no tendría la posibilidad de sacarlos de allí.

Y repito que no es criticar, que ojala hiciera yo los juegos la mitad d bien q el...

----------


## magoracho

Bueno, imagino que los que conocemos personalmente a Salva y a Elena, no somos muy arbitrarios a la hora de dar opinion. Para mi, que he trabajado con el varias veces, es profesionalmente fantastico.
Perolo mejor de todo su aspecto personal. Un tipo maravilloso.
Un saludo desde aqui Salva y un beso para Elena, hace tiempo que no se de vosotros, desde Telepasion. Espero que os vaya bien.
Andres... Magoracho

----------


## magic-xevi

A Yunke lo conocí por Shalakabula al igual que otros magos como luis de matos, toni gambero...
Pero Yunke tiene un algo que lo hace especial... :roll: 
Saludos

----------


## ARENA

Pues a mi, sin dudar en ningun momento de su profesionalidad, no me gusta nada nada Yunke, a mi me gusta el estilo serio de Luis de Matos, Copperfield, Brett Daniels etc. y no este chico corriendo de lado a lado del escenario pone nervioso y creo que desluce las grandes ilusiones.

----------


## rafa_larrosa

hola 
supongo que todo el mundo vio el dia que hizo el cambio con la chica en el baul, lo hico muy bien, el y todos los magos de shalakabula lo hacen muy bien bueno aqui les dejo mi opinion

----------


## r.zamora

Hola,

 A mí me ha impresionado Yunke. Lo hace muy bien.

Ahora, que me gusta infiniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiiiiiiiiiiitamente más la ayudante
ea, saludos

----------


## rafa cama

Yunke es el que salía en shalakabula haciendo la "bromita" (por no decir lo que de verdad era) de clavarse unas tijeras en la nariz, haciendo pasar a la gente presente uno de los peores momentos de su vida, seguramente, ¿no?

Sí. Seguro que en el plano personal es un tipo maravilloso.

----------


## juantxo

si, ademas de buen mago , buen actor gastando bromitas como la del hilo que sale del estomago o la que parecia un enano y de un salto crecia a tamaño normal dejando a la gente de piedra...
un mago muy espectacular .

saludos

----------


## magoivan

me interesaria saber cual es la BSO de Yunke en la metamorfisis. Gracias

----------


## ernes y pico

yunke es uno de los grandes

----------


## orlock

Mago Iván, la música que utiliza Yunque en la metamorfosis es la BSO de la película CONAN, EL DESTRUCTOR. 
Espero que lo hayas preguntado como  curiosidad, y no para utilizar la misma música de él. Aunque siempre he sido de la opinión de la no utilización de música comercial conocida. Pero en fin, no todo el mundo tiene la discoteca de música utilizable en magia que tengo yo.

----------


## brujilla

Pues eso, que un mal dia lo puede tener CUALQUIERA, que es una persona, no una maquina.

----------


## Goreneko

> Pero en fin, no todo el mundo tiene la discoteca de música utilizable en magia que tengo yo.


Ese comentario esta fuera de lugar. Que desagradable el tio dandose esos pegotes, el señorito del amplio gusto musical...

----------


## brujilla

en fin, mejor no leer estos mensajes porque te dan el dia, la noche y todo, mejor lo dejamos ahi, no merece la pena no creeis??

----------


## Neither

Y un compositor, qué discoteca musical utilizable en magia tendrá :Confused: 
Me pica la curiosidad... :roll: 

En fin... vaya comentarios, si cada uno hablase de lo que tiene y lo que no, el foro se llamaria la gran paja mental   :Lol:  !!!

Saludos  8-)

----------


## orlock

Vamos a ver, niños. Porque esos comentarios son propios de niños. 
Simplemento le he respondido porque tengo bastantes más conocimientos musicales  que vosotros en esta materia (lo he detectado por vuestros post pidiendo tema musicales). Y, desde luego, mi discoteca utilizable es muy amplia y variada, no es ningún pegote, ni soy un señorito, solo es la verdad, y tu comentario si que está fuera de lugar. Así es que lo mejor es que no me marque más "pegotes" y no responda a estas preguntas, lo siento por lo que si que quieren respuestas.
¿Aclarado?.

----------


## brujilla

haya paz! vamos a dejar ya esta tonteria!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Mmmmmm como lo digo sin herir mmmmm.....


 Veamos Orlock, soy mas niño que nadie y ese tono que parece indicar tu escritura (por eso pongo parece, porque con la escritura nunca se sabe el verdadero tono de las palabras) suena despectivo.
 Y para mi ser niño es una de las cualidades innatas a un buen mago.

Si no es así pues nada, que se olvide este post y punto.

 Y en cuanto a lo de la bibliioteca musical pues hombre, me alegro sí eres bsófilo, clasicófilo o musicófilo o como quieras. Pero no eres el único.

 La banda sonora de Conan es una de las más conocidas entre los jovenes treintañeros de cine de acción de culto. No es nada del otro mundo descubrirla. Pero date cuenta, de que mucha gente que aquí escribe no había ni nacido cuando se estrenó esa película. Y ni siquiera la ha visto ( afin de cuentas hay muchas otras películas que ver antes que Conan, la verdad) y mucho menos se va a acordar de su B.S.O.
 Sólo comento esto porque no hace falta ese tipo de comentario si parece (ojo repito la palabra "parece") que lleva implícito ese tono.

 Si no es así, pues nada, que se olvide este post y... mmm eso ya lo escribí antes jejee  8)

----------


## ignoto

¡Haya paz!

El tono de Orlock es un poco peculiar pero, para los que lo conocemos personalmente, no nos extraña. No puedo explicaros por qué (no le gusta que se sepa quien es) pero no pretende ser ofensivo ni prepotente.

Lo único que os puedo comentar es que es un mago de primera fila (y aún sería mejor si escuchara a D. Paco en lugar de limitarse a oirle) y que su forma de expresarse es un tanto "peculiar".

Si no le leeis literalmente, se puede aprender mucho de él.

Por lo demás, el lunes le explicaré dos cosas acerca de cómo hablar en público. (Aunque me sacara con la foto mas grande que la de él en el cartel de la última gala).

----------


## orlock

Como si hubiera sido la bso de lo que el viento se llevó. Lo único que cuenta es que un compañero hace una pregunta y hay que responderla si se sabe. No veo que nadie la respondiera, y eso que era muy facil.

----------


## orlock

no entiendo lo que quiere decir edainoson, Ni pretendo fanfarronear de mis conocimientos musicales, ni de peliculas, ni nada.
Repito, SOLO RESPONDI A UNA PREGUNTA.
La próxima vez pediré permiso.

----------


## Elmagojose

yunke es el con la hermana a mi si me gusta los efectos que hacen y el solo tambien en salakabula me gusta

----------


## magoivan

Hola, alguien me podria decir el nombre que recibe el efecto de yunke en el que Elena se mete en una caja de carton y es atravesada por palos de madera?

----------


## Ravenous

Es una versión del clásico "la caja de espadas", más visto que las pesetas, y que sigue sorprendiendo.

----------


## dreaigon

1ª pregunta  ¿kien no conoce a yunke?

2ª¿ke pork discutir sus fallos? es un mago escelente y sus ilusiones son geniales, no se pork ponerse asi por unos errores ke aya podido tener en un mal dia, el y su ermana son escelentes

----------


## Sabrina

A mi también me ha sorprendido tu mensaje. 

Creo que antes de hacer una crítica así, deberías documentarte primero, porque lo has hecho nada más y nada menos que con Yunke. Pocos hay como ellos en grandes ilusiones.

De todas maneras, si cuando los viste actuar no les conocías, ya lo dices todo con tu mensaje.

En cuanto a eso de la "rutina con cuerdas con una música que no se entendía nada", no te parece que es un poco absurdo? La magia es el arte de ilusionar, no de entenderlo todo.

----------

